
Show HN: A tool for extracting and rendering Ansible module API documentation - xlab-si
https://github.com/xlab-si/ansible-doc-extractor
======
xlab-si
We created the ansible-doc-extractor because we are lazy and need something
that allows us to render API documentation for Sensu Go Ansible collection
modules. And now you all get to benefit from our laziness ;)

What does it do? Not much. It can extract module API documentation and render
it into reStructuredText documents. Or into anything else actually, as the
output is fully controlled by the supplied jinja2 template.

